
Legal Systems Different from Ours, Because I Just Made Them Up - tosh
https://web.archive.org/web/20200527231151/https://slatestarcodex.com/2020/03/30/legal-systems-very-different-from-ours-because-i-just-made-them-up/
======
uberman
By extension of the argument in 2, is not the punishment also unfair to the
rich? Perhaps fines based on wealth not flat amounts or prison based on life
expectancy would be "fairer".

